# MySpace background



## Kainani12 (Oct 19, 2005)

I have been looking everywhere for something that can help me create a MySpace background with snowflakes. I want a picture of Lake Tahoe and the Sierras in the snow (daytime) as the background, falling six-sided snowflakes on top (so it looks kinda like its snowing) and a six-sided snowflake cursor. I'm picky so nothing gaudy but I was wondering... is there anyone who can help me out? Either who could tellme how to make this or wants to make it themselves? Please! Thank you!  [/COLOR]


----------



## jrom727 (Jan 22, 2005)

Does My Space allow javascripts...?
I have a javascript file that can add a falling snow flakes effect to your site/page but you might want to verify with My Space if they allow javascripts.
If not, use flash, go to flashkit.com and look for snowflakes effect.


----------



## johnnyburst79 (Aug 16, 2005)

Not sure if they allow javascript specifically, but you can use HTML coding, so I would think so. I know I have seen moving backgrounds before, but really, they are just damn annoying.

whenever the site comes back up, I can see if they do. But damn, I have never seen a site down so much for maintenance. What a POS system they have over there, if it is maintenance. You would think that with a $525M payday, they could afford the good stuff.


----------



## johnnyburst79 (Aug 16, 2005)

Javascript appears to be banned by myspace. I am sure you could use it, but at your own risk kinda thing.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

You can follow the instructions on this page for the snowflake effect.

http://lissaexplains.com/javascript.shtml#fallingsnow


----------

